# Galileo shuttlecraft interior



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A peek at the interior kit for the Galileo interior from Round 2. There will be two versions, a full kit, shuttle craft and interior and a separate interior kit offered for those who have already bought the first issue of the kit without interior.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

In the last live stream, Jamie said that the stand alone interior will be a one and done release. So, if you want to buy the interior alone, buy it, when it first comes out, because there won't be a second run.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Now if R2 will include a roof piece molded in clear.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

irishtrek said:


> Now if R2 will include a roof piece molded in clear.


Jamie mentioned in the second live feed that there's be a clear piece for the ceiling.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

irishtrek said:


> Now if R2 will include a roof piece molded in clear.


In the above photo there is a part marked with a C, that part is the roof piece that will be clear.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm not sure about which to buy. I have 3D printed seats and interior parts for the kit I have.
Maybe forgo the separate interior kit and buy the new, complete Galileo with the interior included.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

mach7 said:


> I'm not sure about which to buy. I have 3D printed seats and interior parts for the kit I have.
> Maybe forgo the separate interior kit and buy the new, complete Galileo with the interior included.


If I could find photos of what the Galileo interior filming stage set up looked like I would be tempted to get just the interior kit and make a diorama of that.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Watched the 2 videos on YouTube but didn't catch what Jamie said about a clear piece for the roof. I've got 2shuttle kits so I ay get 2 of the interior them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Watched the 2 videos on YouTube but didn't catch what Jamie said about a clear piece for the roof. I've got 2shuttle kits so I ay get 2 of the interior them.


It's not a clear roof, it's apparently a clear panel for INSIDE the roof to represent the overhead light panel.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> It's not a clear roof, it's apparently a clear panel for INSIDE the roof to represent the overhead light panel.


It's a clear ceiling panel. 

The Galileo shuttle did not have a Sun nor Moon roof.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

We'll find out when it's released.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

edge10 said:


> It's a clear ceiling panel.
> 
> The Galileo shuttle did not have a Sun nor Moon roof.


Yes, that's what I said.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's meant to represent the ceiling lighting panel inside the roof, as seen here:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Does it have a bathroom? Gary Kerr said he designed one into the interior kit.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

irishtrek said:


> Now if R2 will include a roof piece molded in clear.


IrishTrek, correct me if I'm wrong, but you were talking about an alternate, clear top of the hull in order to display the interior? Similar to what Aurora included in the original issue of the Invaders UFO (and what Atlantis includes in their recent issue).


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Opus Penguin said:


> Does it have a bathroom? Gary Kerr said he designed one into the interior kit.


If it does, it must be SRO, based on what we see above.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ross Bailey said:


> IrishTrek, correct me if I'm wrong, but you were talking about an alternate, clear top of the hull in order to display the interior? Similar to what Aurora included in the original issue of the Invaders UFO (and what Atlantis includes in their recent issue).


Yes, that's what I saw talking about.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

If they don't include it, I hope Gary Kerr will share details... And someone more graphically inclined may even make printables of the "Spirit of St. Louis" boxes shown towards the end of Galileo 7? Presumably food, water, survival supplies...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Pygar said:


> And someone more graphically inclined may even make printables of the "Spirit of St. Louis" boxes shown towards the end of Galileo 7?


"Spirit of St. Louis" boxes?


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Look at 'em, they're patterned like the cowling of it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

edge10 said:


> If it does, it must be SRO, based on what we see above.


I think there must be a fold-out toilet seat back there and some sort of matter scrambler like the transporter that sanitizes and ejects the matter.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got a picture of these Spirit boxes?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> Got a picture of these Spirit boxes?


How's this?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dupe


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

One of these boxes?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

StarshipClass said:


>


Yes, those, thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, that shiny mylar stuff was popular back then.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

While we await the Interior kit, thought I'd share Screenshot 2022-07-09 at 21-28-54 The Galileo Seven.png which is a reference for how the vessel looked on Taurus II... grungy!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Now that Cult's shown test shot photos from Gary Kerr, what does everyone think? Personally I think it looks much more substantial than what I was expecting...the old AMT interior may have trained me that way. Biggest surprise is that it looks we have the entire bridge crew included as potential passengers, and the head sculpts beat the pants off of the revised bridge figures. It looks like you can swap out the Galileo 7 heads from the bridge kit, include _those_ in the shuttle, and then have more realistic crew figures for your bridge kit. Well played, Round 2, well played...









Galileo Shuttle interior update


We've got an update to post on the Galileo Shuttle interior. These images were shared by project designer Gary Kerr and show the various sprues of parts for th




culttvman.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I believe the crew provided are the seven characters from the episode "The Galileo 7." At least, that was the plan as I understood it when the project started.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I just bought a shuttlecraft model. Don't know if I need an interior though. But if it's available before I start to build it I suppose I'll get it... my Enterprise won't be done until end of August I conjure....


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

If Yeoman Mears is in there, she's changed more than her pronouns!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

[Eeerie voice from beyound the grave] What is he trying to say about me? [/evfbtg]


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Pygar said:


> If Yeoman Mears is in there, she's changed more than her pronouns!


I see what looks to be a female head, but no female body to go to it. Easy to convert one, but a strange 'oops' to be sure, LOL.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> I see what looks to be a female head, but no female body to go to it. Easy to convert one, but a strange 'oops' to be sure, LOL.


Yeah, same here--that was all I could see.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

The female body is there on the sprue that has the starboard interior wall. You have to zoom in on the pic with all the sprues to see it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ross Bailey said:


> The female body is there on the sprue that has the starboard interior wall. You have to zoom in on the pic with all the sprues to see it.


Oh yeah! Good eyes, man!


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I'm so glad!


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks to me like they reworked the figures. Details look crisper and bodies more proportionate. Likenesses also look improved.
I would be very happy if they did. So much so that if that's the case they should do a figure pack. Standing, sitting, etc...


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Years ago, when they still used the blog, I suggested that they do a series of figure packs, in 1/32 scale, with accessories so modellers could do dioramas from various episodes. Jamie seemed to like the idea...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Got mine today.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I got the Galileo kit awhile back when it first came out. My 96 year old MIL bought it for me as a Christmas present. 
Still haven’t built it. When she asked me about it, I told her I was holding off on construction until I got the interior kit which is on preorder with CultTVman and won’t be out until sometime later this year. She said, “Oh I hope you can build it sooner rather than later. I don’t know how much time I have left.” She was joking… I think…


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Ross Bailey said:


> Years ago, when they still used the blog, I suggested that they do a series of figure packs, in 1/32 scale, with accessories so modellers could do dioramas from various episodes. Jamie seemed to like the idea...


Yes! Phasers, tricorders, padds! The prop padds encased a Magic Slate, didja know?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ross Bailey said:


> The female body is there on the sprue that has the starboard interior wall. You have to zoom in on the pic with all the sprues to see it.


Thanks for finding that! Looks almost as good as the real thing.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got 2 shuttle kits, one will be in flight mode the other will be sitting on the hangar deck.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

New box art photos over at CultTVman's site: Round 2 News - New Box Art! October 2022

The figures look really good.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just sold me on the interior kit:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I pre-ordered the interior. yea!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Look how grumpy McCoy looks!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Look how grumpy McCoy looks!


He should be happy traveling that way. At least he's not having his atoms scrambled.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> Look how grumpy McCoy looks!


So, you're saying they captured his likeness perfectly?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Pygar said:


> Yes, those, thanks!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

The Polar Lights Galileo interior looks really nice, it should however show 4 cylinders (instead of 3). The view thru the open door is always showing but 3 cylinders, but that is due to the perspective. If you look closely, there are two cylinders facing the metal floor. Speaking in terms of symmetry there should be another one to the right (in my humble opinion).
View attachment 342179


View attachment 342181


I am planning to build the Galileo interior in 1:6 scale (to fit my GMx-TOS figures), but the only problem I'm facing is the chairs!! It's
View attachment 342179
View attachment 342181
not so much the base, it's the seat!!!! The Polar Lights chairs look very good, but they are just 1:32 scale.

Any idea how to build them properly in 1:6?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Round 2 now has the interior kit on their web page.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Captain Koloth said:


> The Polar Lights Galileo interior looks really nice, it should however show 4 cylinders (instead of 3). The view thru the open door is always showing but 3 cylinders, but that is due to the perspective. If you look closely, there are two cylinders facing the metal floor. Speaking in terms of symmetry there should be another one to the right (in my humble opinion).
> View attachment 342179
> 
> 
> ...


Can you check your links? They don't seem to be working. Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Funny, when I checked my posting I could see the photos. I will come back later and see what I can do.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

An unboxing and build-up video of the Interior Parts Pack as well as the new, complete shuttlecraft kit w/interior was just posted to YouTube:

Galileo Shuttle Interior - Unboxing

It looks pretty good. Gary Kerr was able to make the interior match up with the (scaled up) exterior very well.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Oddly it looks like there are parts for four tanks in the rear section while apparently the instructions and art show three installed, so R2 provides a pretty easy fix if you want four tanks back there...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

JeffBond said:


> Oddly it looks like there are parts for four tanks in the rear section while apparently the instructions and art show three installed, so R2 provides a pretty easy fix if you want four tanks back there...


Oh, well then, four it is!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

NTRPRZ said:


> Can you check your links? They don't seem to be working. Thanks!
> Jeff




















Here we go! Photos courtesy of Trekcore.
I really wonder where the restroom would be in that tiny area behind the cabin!

I love this episode and I love the shuttlecraft!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Koloth said:


> Here we go! Photos courtesy of Trekcore.
> I really wonder where the restroom would be in that tiny area behind the cabin!
> 
> I love this episode and I love the shuttlecraft!


Based upon these photos, I can see no logic in the *assumption* of a fourth tank. I can, however, see it as an artistic choice based upon the expectation and desire for bi-lateral symmetry. I may go that way myself, in fact.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Chrisisall said:


> Based upon these photos, I can see no logic in the *assumption* of a fourth tank. I can, however, see it as an artistic choice based upon the expectation and desire for bi-lateral symmetry. I may go that way myself, in fact.


I believe Mr Spock is of the same conclusion. 🖖


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrisisall said:


> Based upon these photos, I can see no logic in the *assumption* of a fourth tank. I can, however, see it as an artistic choice based upon the expectation and desire for bi-lateral symmetry. I may go that way myself, in fact.


----------



## kennedy3435harshawho (Nov 24, 2021)

Who will model the phaser locker? I see the hatch for it!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kennedy3435harshawho said:


> Who will model the phaser locker? I see the hatch for it!


Not sure if there's enough room in the wall... could just make it in the open position I suppose....


----------



## kennedy3435harshawho (Nov 24, 2021)

Chrisisall said:


> Not sure if there's enough room in the wall... could just make it in the open position I suppose....


Thats what I was thinking, Or you could make it a replacable part - Door or Open Locker - Hold in place with a magnet maybe?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Here's a question about the exterior: I want to make it in flight mode. The forward landing gear & nacelle step are a no-brainer. But do I leave this part out?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Simple answer is yes.

Remastered









Original


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Simple answer is yes.
> 
> Remastered
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, man, that's what I thought. I'll have to scratch build the opening covers then- no option for that in the kit as is. Easy enough though.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Some sheet styrene and filler. 

Or your excellent epoxy putty skills!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Some sheet styrene and filler.
> 
> Or your excellent epoxy putty skills!


I'll simply turn around & re-purpose landing gear in the kit. Waste not want not!
Now, back to the interior- the crew at the beginning of Galileo Seven, or near the end? Near the end is easier...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Poor Latimer.......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Poor Latimer.......


You didn't care for Gaetano?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

He was kind of un likable....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> He was kind of un likable....


I'm leaning towards doing the figures as the five that survived, for the dramatic & paint saving purposes.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

As far as I can figure out the photo of the Polar Lights interior box is showing Uhura, Sulu and Chekov instead of Mears, Latimer and Gaetano.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> He was kind of un likable....


I know of another crewman being much more un likable….


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The aft landing gear doors are strictly a creation on the CGI remastered version. Far as I can tell, the in flight mode simply left the leg off.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thats my understanding also.
The 1966 filming model had no aft gear at all. Thats why I posted the screen cap of the original effects.
The Remastered took liberties.

Somewhere I have a few photo's of the filming model, I just have to find them...

EDIT:






STAR TREK Modeling: A Brief History of the Shuttlecraft Galileo Pt. 5 | Collector Model


Thank for returning for this final chapter in Round 2 consultant, Gary Kerr's, history on the Galileo shuttle. A Brief History of the Shuttlecraft Galileo Pt. 5




www.collectormodel.com


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> The aft landing gear doors are strictly a creation on the CGI remastered version. Far as I can tell, the in flight mode simply left the leg off.


Yes, but the original filming miniature without the rear landing gear seems have flat surfaces; the PL kit has recesses for where it attaches suggesting that doors open to allow for deployment. Whether I flatten them out with panel lines, or just flatten them out period, in either case I need to get rid of the recesses for in-flight mode, ya?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Why did they put so much work into another network show that would just be forgotten in a couple of years?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chrisisall said:


> Why did they put so much work into another network show that would just be forgotten in a couple of years?


Wha?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Why did they put so much work into another network show that would just be forgotten in a couple of years?


I don't get it, either. Why would they? Such a monumental waste of time and effort. If it weren't for a spooky old website about obscure 1960s television shows in a disused corner of the internet that I stumbled over, I would have never heard of _Star Streak_ (or whatever the heck it's called).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> Wha?


I am still like What, Wha?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> Wha?


I was being dopey. It was work that has become immortal.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

First one to get the interior set in, please list all paints we'll need?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Doesn't ship 'till Nov 30.... ??


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I didn't see this here:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

NOW, the question is, do we make the interior & glue the kit shut so that the interior is only visible through the front windows... do we make the side doors open-able... do we not glue the roof on so we can take it off to look down into it-?
Thoughts?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrisisall said:


> NOW, the question is, do we make the interior & glue the kit shut so that the interior is only visible through the front windows... do we make the side doors open-able... do we not glue the roof on so we can take it off to look down into it-?
> Thoughts?


Yes?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you do like they have it in the video title screen with the box and have it slide out the back end?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Can you do like they have it in the video title screen with the box and have it slide out the back end?


The angles of the shuttlecrafts' roof should facilitate that minor mod.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Taking a moment to remember a thread I created long ago that had to do with this in some small way...




__





Loading…






www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## jimkirk07 (Nov 14, 2021)

Chrisisall said:


> NOW, the question is, do we make the interior & glue the kit shut so that the interior is only visible through the front windows... do we make the side doors open-able... do we not glue the roof on so we can take it off to look down into it-?
> Thoughts?


I wonder if the flat section of the roof can be cut,so just that section could be removed?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jimkirk07 said:


> I wonder if the flat section of the roof can be cut,so just that section could be removed?


That depends on you.- Dr McCoy


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

You can slide the roof on and off after assembly pretty easil.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

JeffBond said:


> You can slide the roof on and off after assembly pretty easil.


Thank you! Great to know.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Taking a moment to remember a thread I created long ago that had to do with this in some small way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just re-read the thread. Ah! Memories . . . Really cool story all told. I hereby nominate that thread for the single best thread ever on HobbyTalk.com.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

StarshipClass said:


> Just re-read the thread. Ah! Memories . . . Really cool story all told. I hereby nominate that thread for the single best thread ever on HobbyTalk.com.


I wonder if Lynn's okay. She faded out of the spotlight once it was sold...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It would be nice if the roof piece were molded in clear. Maybe some one will do it in clear resin.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> I wonder if Lynn's okay. She faded out of the spotlight once it was sold...


Maybe she'll get notified of a response on the thread and give us an update.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So, the interior is on the way, and I'll be doing it in-flight, but do I do the crew on the way down to Taurus II, or the crew escaping it?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

As long as Yeoman Mears is there who cares?
Herbert?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> As long as Yeoman Mears is there who cares?
> Herbert?


Good point my Bostonian friend!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

depends on how many figures you want to put


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The interior pack came today- I know what I'll be doing tomorrow on my day off...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan! Will you wake up early to get an early start? Or sleep in late to feed rested instead? 🤙


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Sounds like a good plan! Will you wake up early to get an early start? Or sleep in late to feed rested instead? 🤙


Actually, I need to clean up my workspace a bit (All that phaser stuff destroyed it) , that'll be the first hour, so it doesn't matter if I'm really awake yet or not- I'll probably start early. 😴


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, now I'm ready. From disaster to just messy.


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey, I've got a desk like that.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jkirk said:


> Hey, I've got a desk like that.
> View attachment 344313


Yeah man, and just as filled with crap as mine is. And we know just where everything we need is, right?


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

Yep, be lost if it were cleaned up!


----------

